# Grunt



## Tclem (Aug 6, 2014)

Stabilized beb with abw caps.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 6, 2014)

You make calls?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

Congrats on your first call! Looks great! My first wasn't that good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 6, 2014)

SENC said:


> You make calls?


Ok mr bowl maker I hear you blowing off got air. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Congrats on your first call! Looks great! My first wasn't that good.



@SENC how'd I do?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 6, 2014)

My band of merry MFoTers is growing nicely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 6, 2014)

SENC said:


> My band of merry MFoTers is growing nicely!


Don't you have grass to cut in that dirt pile.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't you have some pens to make!  

Henry I'm getting the hang of this!


Tclem said:


> Don't you have grass to cut in that dirt pile.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 6, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Don't you have grass to cut in that dirt pile.


No, too much work to grow grass. We prefer to just farm dirt around here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 6, 2014)

Tony, tell Paxton that he did a great job on that grunt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 6, 2014)

What Tony's not telling us is that it's not a call. It's a long, two piece turned box for holding hair sticks in when he's on the go. Wanted to try and make it manly looking to try and hide the fact that he uses hair sticks in his toe hair.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

Sprung said:


> What Tony's not telling us is that it's not a call. It's a long, two piece turned box for holding hair sticks in when he's on the go. Wanted to try and make it manly looking to try and hide the fact that he uses hair sticks in his toe hair.


@SENC I think he beat us this time! Hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 6, 2014)

You guys really need to start wearing respirators!!!!


----------



## SENC (Aug 6, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> You guys really need to start wearing respirators!!!!


Why, does he smell bad, too? Toxic?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 13, 2014)

@manbuckwal This beb is the first beb you sold me a year ago and got me hooked lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 13, 2014)

Tclem said:


> @manbuckwal This beb is the first beb you sold me a year ago and got me hooked lol



lol, well i hooked myself first . Its a great wood with lots of variations ! Cant wait to cut into the big one waiting at home


----------



## Tclem (Aug 13, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> lol, well i hooked myself first . Its a great wood with lots of variations ! Cant wait to cut into the big one waiting at home


Don't let me know about it when you do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

